# Yet another macro guessing game



## Animaniac888 (Jul 8, 2012)

Thought I'd join in on the fun.


----------



## Bynx (Jul 8, 2012)

Is there an in focus version?


----------



## Animaniac888 (Jul 8, 2012)

It's in focus but cropped severely...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 8, 2012)

It's a shoe lace, or stitching on something?


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 8, 2012)

Something the cat barfed up.

The reason it's so 'severely cropped' is you didn't want to get near it.


----------



## Animaniac888 (Jul 8, 2012)

Bitter is on the right track.

I thought using a 300mm focal length would be enough for this, guess I was wrong. Anyways, here's another(hopefully better) clue.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 8, 2012)

The holes (eyelets???) in a shoe with the laces pulled tight.


----------



## BZSPhotography (Jul 8, 2012)

Legs of some insect


----------



## EDL (Jul 8, 2012)

It's definitely lacing of some kind, in leather it looks like.


----------



## StephenGagne (Jul 8, 2012)

Looks like a ball of some kind to me.


----------



## Forkie (Jul 9, 2012)

Looks like sneaker laces and eye holes.


----------



## thebasedsloth (Jul 9, 2012)

a duck


----------



## Animaniac888 (Jul 9, 2012)

Here's a hint: It has a different color than most other objects like it.


----------



## sm4him (Jul 9, 2012)

football lacing?


----------



## jowensphoto (Jul 9, 2012)

baseball?


----------



## Animaniac888 (Jul 9, 2012)

jowensphoto said:


> baseball?



Ding ding ding we have a winner!


----------



## jowensphoto (Jul 10, 2012)

Woooot! First time I ever guessed one of these


----------



## Markw (Jul 18, 2012)

Wonderful.  Now please, if you're going to post something like this, try to have the proper gear to get the job done properly.

Mark


----------

